# modèle contrat



## Nounou80100 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quel contrat vous utilisé. Celui de pajemploi est trop simple à mon goût.  et vous noté quoi pour le tarif. Pour la première fois je voudrais
noté un tarif différent selon le nombre d'heures de mensualisation. Pouvez vous me donner un exemple. Car là j'ai un periscolaire  depuis un an et son petit frère. Pour l'annèe scolaire 2021 2022 j'avais le grand tous les mercredi et la moitié des vacances scolaire. Son frère 5 jours semaine et la moitié des vacances scolaire. Là vendredi pour le dernier jour avant leur vacances elle m'annonce que l'année scolaire prochaine elle ne travaille plus pendant les vacances scolaire  et le mercredi après midi. Tout ça entre deux porte. Ca m'a surpris et pas eu trop le temps de réfléchir. Donc je voulais me blindé pour les autres contrat car ça arrive de plus en plus souvent. Et pour revenir au deux frères elle doit me présenter un avenant. Puis je accepter en changeant le taux horaire car rien n'était noté sur l'ancien contrat. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## LadyA. (2 Août 2022)

Bien sûr que vous augmentez vos tarifs. Perso j'accepte l'avenant à condition que mon salaire ne change pas .
Dites lui que vous avez signé pourtant d'heures, pas moins .


----------



## liline17 (2 Août 2022)

Prenez surtout le temps de réfléchir, elle l'a pris elle le temps d'y penser, si elle veut une réponse rapide, vous lui dites que dans ce cas, le salaire ne change pas, elle n'avait qu'à prévenir.
Surtout, dites lui qu'il y a urgence, pour elle à vous présenter un avenant avec les nouveaux horaires, car en cas de désaccord, elle devra vous licencier, avec préavis, mais, bon, c'est elle qui décide si elle n'est pas pressée, en attendant, le contrat actuel continue


----------



## Griselda (2 Août 2022)

Mon contrat était issue de celui que l'AM de ma fille (il y a fort longtemps) m'avait proposé à l'époque, puis petit à petit, selon ce qui m'a semblé important de préciser, puis inspiré de notre CCN il a changé au fil du temps.

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que ton contrat de travail peut en effet être très succin (comme celui de PAJEmploi) mais:
- alors on part du principe que par défaut c'est uniquement la CCN en vigueur qui régit l'accord
- même en étant OK avec juste notre CCN, nombre de PE ne la lisent pas (aucun!) et c'est alors souvent sujet à crispation quand ils découvrent leurs obligations.
Voilà pourquoi mieux vaut avoir un contrat qui retrace tout ce qu'il est important de savoir pour bien collaborer ensuite, même si on se contente d'y remettre les textes de la CCN.

Une juriste à la question "quel est le meilleure contrat pour éviter les soucis?", réponds systématiquement: "Celui qui vous a mis d'accord dès le départ... car alors peu de risque de s'agacer ensuite."

Pour ce qui est des modifications en cours de contrat, oui tu as raison, rares sont les contrats qui restent à l'identique de l'initial durant toute sa durée car les besoins des PE changent souvent. Là encore pour éviter les mauvaises surprises, d'un bord comme de l'autre, il est bon, non pas dans le contrat lui même mais lors du 1er entretien, du moment où je communique mon taux horaire, de donner une grille de tarif ainsi les PE savent dès le début qu'en travaillant avec moi, le taux négocié au départ:
- augmentera de 2% chaque anniversaire (c'est pourquoi je suis dans la fourchette basse de mon secteur ms ce taux ne saurait être valable durant 3, 4 ou 6 ans!)
- sera plus important si c'est un temps partiel
- sera plus important si l'horaire d'accueil est en dehors de mes horaires habituels
Ainsi si la demande des PE evolue dans un sens ou dans un autre ils ne sont pas crispés en voyant si besoin mon taux augmenter.

Quoi qu'il arrive pour toute modification un Avenant devra être signé après négociation. Si la négo n'accorde pas les 2 parties ou le contrat reste tel quel, ou la partie insatisfaite romps le contrat dans le respect du préavis.

Là même s'il s'agit d'une fratrie avec un seul employeur, il n'y a pas de raison d'avoir le même taux horaire pour l'ainé perisco que pour le cadet à tps plein car c'est bien 2 enfants distincs qui prennent chacun une place en fonction de leurs horaires.
Continuer avec l’aîné pour seulement les mercredis matin durant les periodes scolaires, perso' c'est niet, c'est la journée complète ou pas du tout.
Pour le cadet si ton 4 jrs en AC se transformerait en AI sur les periodes scolaires uniquement, à condition d'être d'accord, là encore ça n'a pas à être au même taux qu'aujourd'hui car rien ne dit que tu aurais 2 perisco te demandant uniquement durant les vacances scolaires pour completer.

Mon conseil c'est de lui mettre par écrit (SMS, cahier de liaison, courriel) que tu as bien noté son souhait de modifier à la rentrée, que tu as besoins qu'elle te précise l'agenda d'accueil des 2 enfants qu'elle aimerait ainsi tu pourras de ton côté voir ce que tu peux lui proposer comme conditions avant d'officialiser par un Avenant. Ainsi ce PE saura dès aujourd'hui qu'il ne sera pas possible de se contenter de baisser le nbr d'h ET de salaire, qu'il convient de négocier.


----------



## Nounou80100 (2 Août 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse. Très  précises


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Août 2022)

Finalement vous n'aurez plus beaucoup ces enfants-là ? de plus la maman vous apprend la nouvelle entre 2 portes tout ce dont j'ai horreur ... perso j'attends l'avenant que je pense refuser car plus très intéressant ... ou alors entre 2 portes vous lui dites "Dites au fait pour le changement contrat péris de vos enfants je ne veux pas que ma mensualisation baisse donc à vous de voir !!!" je pense que çà va bien l'étonner ... mettre les gens devant le fait accompli très peu pour moi ...


----------

